

Federal Jusge: Go break DRM as long as you don't infringe copyright - donohoe
http://www.courthousenews.com/2010/07/23/29099.htm

======
nkurz
Interesting. There's a link to the actual ruling at the end of the article:
[http://www.ca5.uscourts.gov/opinions%5Cpub%5C08/08-10521-CV0...](http://www.ca5.uscourts.gov/opinions%5Cpub%5C08/08-10521-CV0.wpd.pdf)

"Because the dongle does not protect against copyright violations, the mere
fact that the dongle itself is circumvented does not give rise to a
circumvention violation within the meaning of the DMCA."

